# Who's the Ultimate Peppy ?



## Magus (May 13, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *PEPPY POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 21/05/2020















1- Audie*
*2- Rosie*
*3- Ruby*

*Honorable mentions - Bunnie, Flora, Tangy & Sprinkle*


----------



## Jam86 (May 13, 2020)

for me it would have to be rosie and maddie ♡♡♡
i've always loved rosie and she is the cutest villager on my island
and i got maddie as my first 3 and she was the most cheery, little dog i had ever seen


----------



## Rokushi (May 13, 2020)

Felicity!


----------



## xara (May 13, 2020)

audie and no i don’t accept criticism. sprinkle, ketchup and felicity are also lovely, though ;u;


----------



## Sloom (May 13, 2020)

Ruby for sure. I think a lot of my favourite characters from video games and TV are white rabbits, and she fits that bill lol. I adore rabbits in general too

also, she's based on the moon rabbit (the like thing on the moon that looks like a rabbit which I think is also mythological) which makes her fit my favourite aesthetic too. I also love villagers with weird eyes. she truly hits every note


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2020)

Dotty and winnie


----------



## edsett (May 13, 2020)

Ketchup is the best. There’s a lot of good peppys but only one is a tomato duck.


----------



## Envy (May 13, 2020)

Gotta give this one to Audie. She appealed to me from the very first moment I saw her, I love her design and her glasses accessory. Plus the wolf villagers are just A+ to begin with.

Sadly, I don't have her. Maybe some day. I do have a friend that has her and I got to visit her and I almost lost it from how cute she was. OMG.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 13, 2020)

it's between Cookie and Ketchup for me!
I had Cookie in NL and I just love how she looks / her house
For Ketchup I just think that the idea of a tomato duck is so freaking adorable


----------



## Alicia (May 13, 2020)

Peanut is my favorite peppy villager!


----------



## daisyy (May 13, 2020)

initially voted audie because i love her so much   her design is so adorable and totally fits in with the new horizons island theme perfectly, especially her house. but as far as ultimate peppy, i feel like rosie might be the peppiest peppy? depends on what the criteria is, for sure... voted for them both in the end!


----------



## absol (May 13, 2020)

look at that stunningly beautiful house





yes it's Flora's
i also like Rosie, Audie and Ruby though, just not as much


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

My favorite peppies are Carmen and Tangy.

I know that Audie’s popularity to taking over for sure. She’s probably the ultimate peppy for the community as a whole right now. XD


----------



## Mairen (May 13, 2020)

The moon bunny ruby. Her "ruby" eyes, that snow white fur, those cute little freckles. It's too much cuteness. But my heart just melted when I went into her house and saw she had brought the moon with her. She is just wonderful for me


----------



## river (May 13, 2020)

I've never been a fan of the peppy personality, back in New Leaf I didn't even have one. But now in NH I decided to give them a chance and got Dotty. The way she goes from cute bunny to demon red eyes when surprised makes her 'extra' personality really endearing to me, she goes from 0 to 100 reeeal fast lol


----------



## Figment (May 13, 2020)

For me, Sprinkle is the ultimate peppy. She may not be the most popular, but she's awesome.

I also really, really like Flora's design. 


But I will agree with the poll that Audie seems to be the most popular from what I've seen.


----------



## Altarium (May 13, 2020)

Ruby is the ultimate peppy, next question. Nothing beats a moon rabbit.


----------



## Santana (May 13, 2020)

Sorry not sorry, Wolf villagers are the best species in the game. Not a single bad wolf villager. Rosie is a close second, and back in new leaf I wanted her so bad.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 13, 2020)

Peanut!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 13, 2020)

Audie period. I like Flora as well tho, I have them both in my island atm and they get along quite well uwu


----------



## Vadim (May 13, 2020)

I really dislike peppy villagers, but I'd probably choose Audie or Bianca because I like their designs the most.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 13, 2020)

*It's always Rosie for me. No doubt*


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 13, 2020)

I love most of them tbh but I'm going with Flora. Before NH I'd never even heard of her but she was one of my first random move ins, first "bestie" and now I'm super attached ;~;


----------



## Rosewater (May 13, 2020)

Peanut!!! She's the cutest, most precious being ever


----------



## jokk (May 13, 2020)

pango!!!


----------



## 0kamu0 (May 13, 2020)

Bella!


----------



## AustinS (May 13, 2020)

For me it'll always be Cheri! I know its not the community pick for sure, but I love her so much!


----------



## moon_child (May 13, 2020)

Merry because it suits her appearance so well. She always appears like she’s had way too much caffeine and she’s the kind of cute that’s funny looking and not plain outright cute and that makes her a thousand times more entertaining. Her fish eyes and her wittle fangs and her double chin makes her so endearingly cute and it’s impossible not to laugh or at least smile because of her stupid silly face.


----------



## BipolarBear (May 13, 2020)

Pineapple dress and police cap. Flora is the winner.


----------



## Jared:3 (May 13, 2020)

Sprinkle is my favorite peppy, flora is a close second but I love Sprinkle's design!


----------



## Ceres (May 13, 2020)

Tangy because she is ferociously peppy, just yelling REOOOOOWR in your face and then shouting about fashion, I think she really fits the personality lol

Plus she is so heckin cute, I love her little orange leaf aaaa


----------



## marea (May 13, 2020)

Gonna go with Puddles. Never had her before and still dont have her yet, but i think she looks cute.


----------



## nyoom (May 13, 2020)

Lol oops I voted for who I thought embodied the concept of "peppy," and for that I chose Chrissy because _come on_. The bright pink and unnatural color palette, the kawaii eyes, the fact that her room is always cutesy... she was the blueprint.

Anyway, I adore Bluebear, Winnie, and Patty. The last two are mostly for sentimental reasons, but I think Bluebear is the cutesy in the simplest way and I love her.


----------



## Umaril (May 13, 2020)

Pango obviously. So peppy


----------



## shirocha (May 13, 2020)

Merry is the #1 queen, no criticisms or wrong opinions allowed


----------



## Ras (May 13, 2020)

I love my new Audie, but Peanut and Bunnie are some of the most iconic AC characters. Maybe because they’ve been in the series so long. Maybe because I have their plushies.


----------



## Rambo (May 13, 2020)

alitwick said:


> My favorite peppies are Carmen and Tangy.
> 
> I know that Audie’s popularity to taking over for sure. She’s probably the ultimate peppy for the community as a whole right now. XD


Tangy is underrated haha. My wife has her and she is adorable. I told her we should set up kabuki and tangy. She was not amused


----------



## SpiritofAce (May 13, 2020)

Maddie


----------



## alitwick (May 13, 2020)

Rambo said:


> Tangy is underrated haha. My wife has her and she is adorable. I told her we should set up kabuki and tangy. She was not amused


I had her in NL and adored her! Love our literal orange cat!


----------



## IonicKarma (May 13, 2020)

Rosie is an absolute cutie!  My childhood BFF.....  I could go into a long sappy story about why but I don’t think anyone wants to hear that haha!  Needless to say, she’s helped me through some rough times.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 13, 2020)

In my mind, Rosie is the "ultimate" peppy. she's who I picture when someone says "peppy villager."

But my favorite peppy villager is probably Puddles


----------



## Zen (May 13, 2020)

Bluebear!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 13, 2020)

Out of these choices I voted Ketchup duck. Cookie is good too because her design is obnoxious like a peppy personality. Audie...is not the best. She would fit snooty or sisterly.

I also like Cheri just because she doesn’t look peppy.


----------



## Rori (May 13, 2020)

Out of these, Rosie.
Out of everyone? Tangy. Love my vitamin c queen.


----------



## Cancoon (May 13, 2020)

I really like Dotty, her red-turning eyes made me have a head canon for her! She has an evil plan and she can only achieve it by becoming a pop star! Who is Dotty, really?
I also really like Pippy, mostly because she reminds me of an old best friend I used to have.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 13, 2020)

I feel like the "face" of the Peppy group is Rosie. But my favourite is probably Bunnie, however that was difficult to choose as I love so many!!


----------



## lPeachy (May 13, 2020)

BLUEBEAR<3


----------



## Fisher (May 13, 2020)

So many good peppy villagers so this is a really tough question, but had to give it to Audie just cause she just moved in and I really love her so far.


----------



## Magus (May 13, 2020)

Thanks you all for your participation ! Keep voting !
Just remember guys that you can vote for 2 villagers if you want to. So it can be two of the list or one of the list + the option "Other" at the same time


----------



## cheezu (May 13, 2020)

Peggy and Merry.


----------



## Raz (May 13, 2020)

Felicity

Cats are begging to be either lazy or peppy. Felicity also has a design, face and expression of someone who lives to be noticed. She "wears" the peppy personality like no other.


----------



## Le Ham (May 13, 2020)

Rosie's definitely up there, but I'm really into Sprinkle. She embodies the personality so well with expressions, appearance, everything.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 13, 2020)

Audie and rosie, you can't change my mind, chrissy is nice tho


----------



## Dio (May 13, 2020)

Rosie, Dotty, or Apple but i'm most attached to Rosie


----------



## Bohemia (May 13, 2020)

Peppy is not a word that the English use so I had to look it up.  Now I know what it means, I have two Peppy villagers:  Moose and Sprinkle.  Both are very nice.


----------



## Saga (May 13, 2020)

Tangy! She's the peppiest peppy I ever had. She seems even more energetic than my other peppies, Flora and Pango.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 13, 2020)

I have Pompom, who is awesome. She stays until I find Agent S, who was in my WW and was my best friend 15 years ago  it's sad the latter doesn't fit the natural theme I have going on, but she will be the exception


----------



## maple22 (May 13, 2020)

I’d go with Rosie. She’s been in all the games and the movie, which has helped her become an icon for the series. I love Audie, but she’s too new for me to pick her.


----------



## voltairenism (May 13, 2020)

dotty, always <3 i love bangle too


----------



## jeni (May 13, 2020)

truffles is the only correct answer

but rly the moon rabbit myth is one of my favs so i have a lot of love for ruby! me and rosie also go way back since she was my first ever villager when i was a kid. i guess this is my definitive top three list!


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 13, 2020)

I put Dotty and Ruby. I just think that the buns fit the peppy personality best.


----------



## a sprout (May 13, 2020)

gotta give some love to my girl tangy


----------



## Aleigh (May 13, 2020)

Cookie's my main gal but I voted for Ketchup too


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

Ruby have been my #1 favorite of all villagers in Animal Crossing since Wild World 15 years ago.
It's never gonna change.


----------



## Hsn97 (May 13, 2020)

If I could only pick one it would definitely be Sprinkle.


​
But I love so many of the Peppys. My top five would be:

Sprinkle
Dotty
Wendy
Peanut
Pate


----------



## 0orchid (May 13, 2020)

Apple screams peppy to me. Just looking at her she couldn't possibly be one of the other personality types. As far as my favorite peppies go I'd probably say Bunnie, Felicity, Merry, Sprinkle, and Ruby.


----------



## Lilatrix (May 13, 2020)

My favorite peppys are Merry and Tangy! Chrissy and Rosie are definitely in my top 5 though.


----------



## Loubelle (May 13, 2020)

I said other: Bluebear


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

My girl Tangy isn't on this list, but I will be here to rep her! She sings a bunch, and the peppy personality fits her so well! My girl is gonna be famous, you watch!


----------



## necrofantasia (May 13, 2020)

BUNNIE
just BUNNIE


----------



## Gleo (May 13, 2020)

Voted for Rosie and Bunnie! Rosie is the first to come to mind when thinking of peppy villagers, probably because she had a cameo in the animated short.

Bunnie is a personal favourite and my overall favourite bunny in the game!


----------



## abhelcenteno (May 14, 2020)

Bubbles!


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 14, 2020)

I personally prefer Agent S but I chose Audie since she's on my island


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 14, 2020)

Sprinkle is definitely my favourite peppy villager!


----------



## Milano (May 14, 2020)

I feel like Audie/Rosie/Sprinkle are the most popular (rightfully so lol) but I loooooove Bianca!


----------



## Marta (May 14, 2020)

I wasn't sure about her at first, but Carmen won my heart! Best peppy in my opinion


----------



## BluebearL (May 14, 2020)

I love lots of them but atm my fav is Puddles. Unpopular opinion but she is sooo cute

Bluebear is also equally my favourite but we all know that already from my user and Puddles doesn't get the popularity she ought to (imo)


----------



## Framfrais (May 14, 2020)

My mantra while island hopping: “Ruby is the only peppy. Ruby is the only peppy. Noooo, a cute squirrel! Back. Away. Ruby....”


----------



## Wowzer Bowser (May 14, 2020)

Rosie for me  she’s been my day 1 since the GameCube days


----------



## ashleyjune (May 14, 2020)

Sprinkle is so slept on.


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2020)

I’m not gonna fight anyone on this, but Ruby. Only because i’ve had her since wild world, and she was my very first bestfriend. Yes i’m bias, Bella is a close second tho.


----------



## Manah (May 14, 2020)

Bunnie forever. Chrissy gets a vote too.


----------



## Magus (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for all your votes !

The actual results are :
*1- Rosie*
*2- Audie*
*3- Ruby*

But a lot of you thinks also the ultimate villager is an *Other* villager, the name of *Sprinkle* came quite often !

*You can still vote**, the poll will remain open until all polls for all personalities will be done.*
Today it's time to find who's the Ultimate Lazy, click here to participate : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/whos-the-ultimate-lazy.537551/

	Post automatically merged: May 14, 2020

Oh and I forgot to tell my personal votes haha
I chose Flora and Audie.
I think Flora is my favorite because she's cute and fit the over energetic Peppy personality very well, but Audie is very nice too and kind of more star material with all her workouts and cool sunglasses haha


----------



## JKDOS (May 14, 2020)

Audie is ugly, and while she does have an awesome backstory, she is just ugly in the end.


----------



## lolli8223 (May 14, 2020)

Peanut, Bluebear and Apple are my fave peppies


----------



## ecstasy (May 14, 2020)

I choose Tangy :3


----------



## Hats002 (May 14, 2020)

where is my fave whinnie


----------



## Hesper (May 14, 2020)

Y'all sleepin' on Bianca, that girl is a HOOT.


----------



## Bloobloop (May 14, 2020)

i love dotty, bunnie, and audie! it got really hard to choose which peppy i wanted on my island qq


----------



## th8827 (May 14, 2020)

Tangy. She was in my original Gamecube town, and I love her.

Bella is my 2nd favorite.


----------



## angiepie (May 14, 2020)

Peanut reigns supreme


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

Thanks again ! Continue to vote !

I realized *Sprinkle* and *Tangy* seems to be more liked than some of the actual villagers in the poll, maybe I'll do a second round for Peppy personality, would you want too ?

The actual results are :

*











 

1- Rosie*
*2- Audie*
*3- Ruby

You can still vote, the poll will remain open until all polls for all personalities will be done.*

Today it's time to find who's the Ultimate Normal, click here to participate : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/whos-the-ultimate-normal.538401/


----------



## sarvamentu (May 15, 2020)

Tangy


----------



## Magus (May 15, 2020)

*From now on I will put the results and updates on the first post of the thread !*
Thank you very much.


----------



## Jhine7 (May 15, 2020)

I'll go with Audie on this one.


----------



## Magus (May 16, 2020)

*Results on the first post Updated*  ☺


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

The ultimate peppy is FELICITY. Come on, she's a cat, she's cute as a button, she has an adorable haircut and she wants to be a pop-star.


----------



## moon_child (May 16, 2020)

After weeks of suspicion, she finally admitted to me...SHE’S INDEED HIGH ON CAFFEINE 90% OF THE TIME.


----------



## carackobama (May 16, 2020)

Tangy PERIOD, she’s iconic and my all time favourite villager <3


----------



## Evadere (May 16, 2020)

Audie and Bianca are so cute


----------



## Saralie (May 16, 2020)

Team Tangy all the way! She's been my girl since WW. I had Audie and personally wasn't a fan. Traded her to get my citrus queen, Tangy.


----------



## teanopi (May 16, 2020)

Dotty! When I think peppy, I think Dotty. Easily the best peppy rabbit.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

Team Tangy for the win!!


----------



## amylsp (May 16, 2020)

Ruby and Carmen!


----------



## Stitched (May 16, 2020)

It's Tammi. Yes, she's ugly. But she was one of my long-time villagers in New Leaf after being my starter. She grew on me, I love her so much even now.


----------



## Magus (May 17, 2020)

*Updated results in the first post !*


----------



## FantasticHaxorus (May 17, 2020)

Wendy's my absolute favorite. I love her beach theme.


----------



## Iced_Holly (May 17, 2020)

I may not the biggest fan of the peppy personality, but that doesn't mean I don't think  Bianca isn't the most adorable little snow leopard ever and deserves everyone's love and support. Cookie and Audie are also amazing.


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 17, 2020)

i picked ruby and other being merry!


----------



## Fye (May 17, 2020)

Ruby the moon rabbit! I love ironic villagers and her blank face plus the peppy personality is just so fun to interact with. Plus her interior is all galaxy themed so clearly she's the real star


----------



## Halloqueen (May 17, 2020)

Tough choice, to be honest. There are a few in contention for me, those being Audie, Flora, and Sprinkle. I really want to say Flora because I appreciate unique designs and I love that she has her own unique flamingo design, but penguins are my favorite animal and Sprinkle is adorable; meanwhile, Audie is just a really great looking design as well too, which isn't too difficult to achieve with the cool Wolf model.

Since the poll allowed for two votes, I split my vote between Audie and Sprinkle. Sorry Flora, the others just gel with me a bit more.

Honorable mentions go to Bella, Ruby and Victoria.


----------



## John Wick (May 17, 2020)

Flora.

Love the way she runs around with her long neck stretched out, and arms out. Like a plane. ^_^

She looks awesome too, and is unique, being a Flamingo.


----------



## serudesu (May 17, 2020)

Audie, my grandma fox. <3


----------



## Rosch (May 17, 2020)

Rosie and Agent S. But I learned to adore Bianca too.


----------



## seularin (May 17, 2020)

my girlfriend rosie!!!


----------



## Jessi (May 17, 2020)

Tutu!


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 17, 2020)

Audie and Rosie are honestly the only two peppies I love/want on my island. Not a huge fan of the personality type, but I loved Doubutsu no mori and enjoyed Rosie's character a lot, plus Audie being based on a fox, one of my favorite animals, plus her back story... how could I not love her?


----------



## due (May 18, 2020)

It's hard to choose, especially from Victoria, Twiggy, Tangy, Epona, and Bluebear.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 18, 2020)

my fav is tabby!


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 18, 2020)

peanut or tangy


----------



## Sweetley (May 18, 2020)

It's a tie between Apple and Audie for me. Both are just adorable and my favorites out of all peppy villagers.


----------



## OLoveLy (May 18, 2020)

I vote for the cute pop cat, Rosie ! She is so cute with her big eyes. ( ' v '  )


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 18, 2020)

Apple!


----------



## Flygon (May 18, 2020)

Peppy is the hardest category for me. I just don't like the design of so many of them, and the few I do like are more meh than anything. Although lately, I'm eyeing Ketchup despite not liking the food villagers.


----------



## R. Planet (May 18, 2020)

Tammi.

Look at those ears!


----------



## Galactic Fork (May 18, 2020)

I can't believe so few voted for Chrissy.  She's the ultimate Peppy.  How many others' pictures is starting furniture of another villager?  She already has a fan!


----------



## ridley346 (May 19, 2020)

tangy


----------



## Mu~ (May 19, 2020)

Apple.


----------



## KeatAlex (May 19, 2020)

My baby Chrissy!


----------



## Kristenn (May 19, 2020)

Nibbles


----------



## Leela (May 19, 2020)

the iconic Bluebear


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

Flora and Ketchup in the list.

But this personality type has a lot of cuties ! Freckles, Pate, Carmen, Bluebear and so on ...


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 19, 2020)

I like Apple and Agent S.
I found Apple on a mystery island when you furnish the 3 houses, and was planning on keeping her, until I found out that she was "unoriginal" which made her house bland. I had to let her go
I have Agent S' amiibo, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


Audie and Rosie dominated y'all


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

*The PEPPY POLL is ending TOMORROW*, please vote if you still haven't


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 20, 2020)

Agent S needs more popularity


----------



## Lillyshins (May 20, 2020)

I never specified the villager....
My daughter and partner say shes super creepy. But I'm loving Chrissy now that I know she exists. And shes rocketed to the top of my list very very quickly.(not just peppy's, but overall) ^-^ What a cute bun!


----------



## Tag365 (May 20, 2020)

Peggy is my favorite peppy villager. I didn't know villagers could be so cute ever...


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 20, 2020)

bunnie better than ruby vote for her or Rosie or audie


----------



## Minimasher (May 20, 2020)

In my opinion, Wendy is the best peppy


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

*End of the PEPPY POLL !

Final Results - 21/05/2020















1- Audie*
*2- Rosie*
*3- Ruby*

*Honorable mentions - Bunnie, Flora, Tangy & Sprinkle*















What do you think about the results ?  ☺

WARNING : The LAZY POLL is ending tomorrow, go vote here : https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/whos-the-ultimate-lazy.537551/


----------



## Fisher (May 21, 2020)

No wrong answer when it comes to peppies imo. Most have great designs and love the personality type in general.

Audie was definitely a great peppy added to this game, I love having her on my island and happy that she won


----------



## jemarsi (May 21, 2020)

Glad Audie got first place. I never loved Peppy as a personality (Snooty and Normal were my faves prior to this game), but I love Audie so much that she actually contends with Diana (my all time favorite villager) in my town.


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Pompom and Chrissy! If my favourite peppy villager Pompom was on here, I would’ve voted for her, but she isn’t, rah rah. So i voted for my 2nd favourite, Chrissy.


----------

